# Dachshund the most aggressive breed according to this survey



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So this is actually pretty recent. It's from 2008.

Interesting chart and I am surprised that Chihuahas are not ranking as the first. 

The Most Aggressive Dog Breeds; Dachshund #1?? For the Love of the Dog

Take a look who comes before the Pit Bull and German Shepherd... 

Border Collie and Cocker Spaniel? Really???

I'd never thought that.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You mean I have the most aggressive dog known to man? Ahh, the power!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate to see any breed at all called the most vicious, as a breed.

Doxies are a working breed... In a small package, and they're treated like little babies and people think it's cute when they freak out and get possessive over their owner 'cause they're "so cute, aww", and don't realize they're making a monster. Same for BCs.

Cockers.. I don't know, they have a thing CALLED Cocker Rage. But they too are treated like little humans most of the time, and that's what I attribute so many breeds like that being aggressive..


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Cocker Rage Syndrome

Not saying that's much of an attribute, several breeds have it, but seeing them mentioned reminded me of it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I believe it! The only dog that has actually connected with a bite when I was invited into a home was a dachshund. The German Shepherds here have been attached by the little marauders when out and about more than once.

Yes, it is likely that a tough little dog with Small Dog Syndrome is not such a good idea.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Like any other breed, it's the owners who mold their little terrors into what they become. The biggest problem my dachshund has is she licks too much!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've only known one dachshund in my life and it was dog aggressive. The owner was a food rep for royal canin where I worked, and she brought her dog with her to work everyday. But since it was dog aggressive, she had to hold it up whenever a dog was near. It seemed like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Every Short coated or wire haired dachshund I've known has been a terror in some fashion. 

For some reason the Long hairs I've known have been pleasant...Not sure if this is Standard?

Also know a Border Collie that bit someone in the face when the person tried to hug it when it was focused on a toy...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am rather fond of the wire-haired variety. I understand they had terrier mixed in? Perhaps that is where they get some fiestiness.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

One of my GSD's was attacked by a mini smooth in an obedience class -- and everyone was yelling for my dog to not attack it!

I have a 13 year old Standard Longhair Dachshund. He has been a joy to live with. He used to go with us to specialty shows and sit in his chair at ringside mooching bait from the handlers and lunch from the spectators.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My neighbors have 3 Cocker Spaniels and one of them, Tango, hates fast movement. If you move fast he will snap at you.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> I hate to see any breed at all called the most vicious, as a breed.


The study says "aggressive", not "vicious". Although, unless I read it wrong it was based on the number of bites. I think a more appropriate way to state it would be "breed most apt to bite" .


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Ruthie said:


> The study says "aggressive", not "vicious". Although, unless I read it wrong it was based on the number of bites. I think a more appropriate way to state it would be "breed most apt to bite" .


Thank you for the correction.
I hate to see any BREED singled out and called the most 'aggressive' as a BREED.

The only doxies I've known personally were okay, one is very insecure because she's an overweight mess who's treated like a living toy, but she's sweet.


----------



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

I have limited experience with doxies, basically related to handling them while working in a vet clinic. The majority of the doxies I have met are very nervous dogs, all of which were fearful aggressive. Because we had to pressure them (i.e., handle them) they would attempt to bite (we would be careful to stay safe). 
Chihuahuas were also fearful aggressive. Interestingly enough, the combo of the two dogs (Chiweenies...ugh) were always nervous, but never fearful.
Again, I'm not sure how typically this is for the breed, but this could explain the results. 
We didn't see many cocker spaniels, but all that we met were delightful dogs to work with.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

I believe dachsunds could be number 1 on that list for sure!! At a local car show a few weeks ago,now this is only a small town gathering,so maybe only 5 dogs around.2 of them were dachsunds. One was pulling terribly at the leash!!! It had that owner controlled! Just think if it was a 80lb shepherd! I wouldn't even let a small dog like that get away with it.

The other doxie,actually came up to my dog. Now I have a cocker spaniel.My mom has raised and bred them for a number of years.Yes,we have seen customers cockers come back for groomings,and they are absolute terrors!! I have even groomed one so bad,I had to ask the owner to leave the room.I had to muzzle and restrain it! They were afraid to hold their own dog!Anyways,getting sidetracked...my 2 cockers now,are absolute sweeties!! My girl is just so shy,and even though she gets constant exposure to other dogs...wants nothing to do with them..

This doxie owner thought it was cute that it was pulling its retractable leash to come over and "play" with my girl. I got the camera out to catch a sniffin each other pic,but my cocker just wanted nothing to do with it! They didnt even know that I took the pic, I just said "i'm sorry,I guess she's more a people dog".









I really believe that no matter what breed you have,and no matter what statistics are out there against them,it is the owner who makes those bad statistics true...on that note, we went to another car show today,and if she wasn't laying on my camera,I would have taken the cutest pic of my girl snuggling on my leg while driving my classic home! She was all tuckered out!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

we use to breed mini dachshunds...We had the longhairs, my oh my what doll babies they are...I have had 1 wire, and she was very protective over mommy, but the **** garbage man every week, but he continued to stick his hand in the fence...I had two smooth males, 1 got to be very agressive to the point we had to place him, the other was sweet as pie, would just melt like butter...But the longs did not have a problem with anyone walking in the house, just as long as they either got held, petted or a ball was thrown...the wire didn't care, she just kept a careful eye out on things, the smooth absolutely didn't want to be messed with, he was sweet as pie, but he didn't like tobe touched by strangers...Now, i got out of breeding b4 the creams came in, and they are said to be the calmest sometimes to calm of dog. The wires are clowns, the longs are lovers, and the smooths are reserved...Just from my experience with them...oh the smooths are harder to house break than the others also...especially in wintertime...oh and don't let the smooth hair don't shed like the long hair theory get ya, oh my, my long hairs probaly she worse than the smooth, and the wire just left little hair on ya...


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

There are certain breeds that we at the animal hospital tend to muzzle automatically (although certainly there are exceptions): dachshunds, min pins, dalmations (we call them "****-nations"), buff cockers (but not all cockers), akitas, and english springer spaniels. Some breeds we give the benefit of the doubt, but usually end up muzzling: chocolate labs (but not usually black or yellow), red goldens (yes, golden retrievers), 
german shepherds (sorry, guys), and most terriers. In the first group, we just pre-empt being bitten, as most dogs of those breeds are not tolerant of veterinary assitance. In the second group, most of the dogs would be fine on an ordinary day, but they draw the line in a trauma situation. We rarely have to muzzle pit bulls or rotties or dobes. Interesting survey.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Geez, those little things were bred to kill badgers, they'd better be aggressive. My son and daughter-in-law have two, one's ok but the other is a mean, snarling, courageous beast. She literally has no concept of her size, possible danger or threat to her safety- she's all out. Some might say she's stupid because she'll attack anything no matter what the size, but it's because she's fearless.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I have had friends with Dachshund's and I would suspect that the Yorkie would have been higher on the list. There is a woman in my area with two Yorlies and when she gets near her door she is always trying to block them then they come flying out the door and go after any thing to include my pups. Its a good thing that my dogs do not react to those little ankle biters. But this all goes to prove that its so cute to have a smaller dog try to attack you and most adults will play it off but those dogs do attack and quite often. 

Its sad that a socialized GSD will get blamed for being a dangerous breed when in fact they are not; its the dumbarz owners all the time.


----------

